# Pictures of the unusual red worm!



## fishstoregirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Several days ago I posted about an unusual worm I had found in my own aquarium and one at work. Well today I found another one and was able to get some decent pictures! I still have it saved alive in a jar too. It was in the substrate attached to the roots of some dwarf saggatarius. At first all of the worms seen in the picture were a single very long worm. I put it in a bag with the sag and no water and it sat in my truck for awhile before I put it in the jar of water. When I went to dislodge it from the roots it broke into the fragments seen in the pictures, all of which appear to be alive, as they move around the jar, up the sides, etc. The thing was several inches long initially, and now the longest two fragments are about 2.5 or 3in when fully stretched out. There is a ballpoint pen to the side in one picture to help guage the size. Like I said before, this thing can get fat and short and then long and skinny, so it's difficult to say its size. It is also bright blood red in color and not at all round like a black or tubifex worm. I would love any input on what it is! I am leaning toward flatworm, but it may still be a leach of some sort.... What is it? Is is safe with or parasitic toward fish? Thanks!!!


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Not at all like the few I found in my tank. Sorry not a clue.
(Good pictures)


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

i think you have live bloodworms in your tank!
shouldnt be a problem as your fish will probably devour them on sight.


----------



## fishstoregirl (Feb 19, 2009)

I should also add some background: 

I have found several (10 or more) worms like the one pictured in the substrate of a 55 gallon Discus tank at the fish store where I work. This one was found in the other 55 gallon Discus tank where I have never found them before but others at my work have. They have not been found in any of our other tanks, except one specimen I found in one of my own tanks. I do have plants in my own tank that were at one time in the tank where the photographed worm was found, and both tanks, as well as my own, are regularly fed California blackworms. 

Fish: both tanks house wild caught as well as tank bred Discus, unusual varieties of Pleco (ones with L#s: peppermint, etc) that are also likely wild caught, Angelfish, tank bred blue ram varieties, Clown loaches, and yoyo loaches. The Discus tank where the photographed worm was found also contains an unknown variety of (very ugly brown) tetra, and glow light tetras, and has had cardinal tetras in the past. The other Discus tank also houses a school of albino corydoras. 

Decor: both tanks have lots of driftwood and a substrate of black Eco Complete.

Plants: the tank where the photographed worm was found is planted (crypts, dwarf sag, babytear, and others I can't think of), the other tank where I have found many worms is currently not planted but has been in the past and has the same substrate from that time. 

Parameters: 84F in both tanks (although we recently had a heater malfunction and the tank where the worm was found reached 92F). Both are maintained with a Ph around 6.6 and are subjected to weekly 50% water changes.

Current status: The worm is currently in an airtight glass jar filled 1/3 of the way with room temperature tap water. I should have used tank water so there is no chlorine, but the thing kind of freaks me out and I didn't want to spend much time with it out in the open. I think the water is currently too cold or the chlorine is irritating it as the two largest segments have rolled up into one ball and are not moving... Maybe just because its in a room with the light out? I hope it stays alive at least until I identify it, but I'm sure I could find another one if I need to.


----------



## fishstoregirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Interesting idea... it does somewhat resemble the type of bloodworm used as fishing bait. The ones that are native to Maine that I have seen on an episode of Dirty Jobs. The ones you can buy frozen or dried as fish food are actually a type of mosquito larvae and those do not look like the worm in question. I just quickly read up on bloodworms and they are the same color and do range in size from 2in to 18in which would explain the unusual size. All of the pictures of Maine bloodworms look more rounded than the creature I found though... But it could be due to different conditions. Good idea... perhaps you are right?


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

I saw the exact same worms in my tank.

Brand new tank that was empty except several pieces of driftwood
that I was starting to soak and leech tannins.

No food, fish or plants had been added to the tank.

The wood had been thoroughly cleaned before going into tank.

After draining the tank to take wood out for another washing I noticed
several of these worms, inch-worming, across the wood.

Very strange.

Only thing they could have come in on was the wood.
And it had never been put into an aquarium before as far as I know.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Funny that you mention that episode of Dirty Jobs.  Love that show.

Regarding that being a leech, I seriously doubt it. I don't think that leaches can survive if broken little pieces, since they have specialized mouth parts. 

Id add a dewormer to the tank (or all the tanks!) to get rid of those things. I personally hate worms in my tank, and I've found more than a couple in my years. ::shudder::


----------



## fishstoregirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Well all segments of the worm are dead today, leading me to believe it has something to do with being out of the water for so long (at least an hour) and being split apart. This is because there is a clearish goo coming from the ends of all of the peices. This could also have something to do with the chlorine in the water and/or the cooler water temperature... I would still love a difinitive answer on what it is though! A bloodworm sound logical, but they have a strange peircing organ on one end that I cannot see on my specimen, although my specimen is small in diameter so it may just be difficult to see. I mostly want to know if it could be harmful to people, plants, or fish. If not, it seems to be hanging out mostly in the substrate and could be beneficial somewhat like saltwater bristleworms.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...-whats-bug-how-recognize-them.html#post350485

scroll down a tiny bit


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. These are the same as the ones I have found in my substrate in the past... as noted in the link posted above they appear to be harmless...


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

from what I can tell, but without having them under a microscope, I would say that those are planarian flatworms, I can make out at least a couple distinguishing characteristics, but again it is hard to say without having them in hand.


----------



## fishstoregirl (Feb 19, 2009)

I think I am also leaning toward some sort of flatworm. While the pictures of the Tubifex in the post look similar to my worm, and the description of them in the substrate is also similar, we sell Tubifex worms at the store I work in and they are pinkish tan like an earthworm and really resemble earthworms all around just considerably smaller. The worm I found is *very* red, and as you can see in the pictures, the body shape does not really resemble a tubifex or any other round worm. The diameter is highly variable, as is the length of the worm. I think some sort of flatworm fits these traits better than any other type of worm I have heard of. But the question is still unanswered: are they safe or parasitic? Thank you everyone for your help so far!


----------



## Esox lucius (Feb 17, 2009)

fishstoregirl said:


> I think I am also leaning toward some sort of flatworm. While the pictures of the Tubifex in the post look similar to my worm, and the description of them in the substrate is also similar, we sell Tubifex worms at the store I work in and they are pinkish tan like an earthworm and really resemble earthworms all around just considerably smaller. The worm I found is *very* red, and as you can see in the pictures, the body shape does not really resemble a tubifex or any other round worm. The diameter is highly variable, as is the length of the worm. I think some sort of flatworm fits these traits better than any other type of worm I have heard of. But the question is still unanswered: are they safe or parasitic? Thank you everyone for your help so far!


planarians are non parasitic, though there are other flatworms that are, I am pretty sure this is a planarian, so i would say no worries there:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Its a flat worm! They look exactly like the common flatworm specie of north america. You can clearly see in your photos that they are more flat than round. They have showed up in my tanks with plants from florida for the last ten years. The only parasitic one I know of, and I am no worm expert, is called flukes, and they get into the gills of fish I believe. They are quite small. Tape worms in humans are also a flatworm. I thought planaria were white and much smaller


----------



## Sounguru (Jul 14, 2008)

I think you might find this to be the answer to your question... I had several in my tank that came in on wild collected plants. I have always just called them plant worms.

Limnodrilus hoffmeisteri

They are harmless but unsightly and they can be good for your substrate just like earthworms are for your garden. I always found mine in the substrate with their butts waving in the current usually in a corner. Also would find several grouped together in a clump.


----------



## goyle (Dec 24, 2013)

*My guppies are dying,from these worm!! i need help...*

I've had these orange worms,as thin as a human hair. For atleast a year! I've sent a picture into a vet site,talked to marine biologist. None could be of no help. A smug little pet store clerk,said they were from over feeding! An the only way to wipe them out,was to starve the tank for seven days. While doing gravel changes every two days. At that time they were in my shrimp colony,so I gave it a try. Didn't work. And now there also in my guppy tank. The fish are becoming thin,then weak & die. I was looking at a post here,where they had worms. Mine are much thinner. They've been passing red stool,I always thought that was just the flakes. If anybody has advice,or questions,please respond. I'm desperate, I was trading them to lps.
I have photos,just can't get into my gallery.


----------

